

How Oil Extraction Could be Changing How Planet Spins - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/02/how_oil_puts_th.html

======
gus_massa
This is false. All the Earth's crust occupies less than 1% of Earth's volume,
and it is formed by the lighter rocks. And oil is only a very little part of
it.

Technically the moment of inertia change, but the effect is very small and
impossible to measure.

